# stop bead anyone?



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have been experimenting woth the stop bead chamfer,bull, and 90 for some time laminating 5/8 and 1/2 has anyone else??


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I like how out of your total 8 posts, 4 of them were starting entirely new threads for one question. :whistling2: lol
You know you can ask questions in other threads right? lol.
You'll notice we tend to go off subject quite a bit and start talking about sheep, but that doesn't mean you still can't post a question in that thread about the real subject at hand. :thumbsup:

And yes, i've experimented with all of those as well. :yes:


----------

